# Fairway Markers



## Lady Golf Pro

So exactly what do those little posts in the middle of the fairway mean? If you're new to the game it's good to know!

Fairway markers indicate the distance from the marker to the center of the green. Some fairway markers give the yardage. Most are color-coded as follows: yellow=250 yards, blue=200 yards, white=150 yards, red=100 yards. These colors are not standardized and may vary based on the specific course layout.


----------



## Henry2

Fairway markers indicate the distance from the marker to the center of the green.


----------



## 373

I don't think I've ever seen a course with 250 yard markers. Maybe I just never noticed. Interesting...

I know since I got a GPS for the course, I've run into a lot of cases where I might be right next to a marker, but the GPS disagrees with the distance the marker is supposed to represent. I don't mean by a yard either. I've had 10 yard differences. I always wonder if the human element is still involved to the extent that we all still need local knowledge.


----------



## keiko

I play at 3 private clubs and each has different markers but same for 200,150, 100. One has plain sprinkler head for distance to green from beyond 200, also, some have yellow markers for 125, 75, 25. 
My rant on gps usage by amateurs is that most just take time to get the exact distances when they are lucky just to hit anywhere on the fairway or green. I could give the average amateur exact yardages and they couldn't hit that yardage with a bucket of balls. Why?
Most amateurs have no idea what distances they hit each club; most also think if they can hit 150 with their 8 iron at the range they fail to realize that they probably only count the distance if they hit the club well. I teach folks to drop back a club(or two depending on wind etc)and for example use a 7 iron and swing smooth. There is a tendency for amateurs to think they can crush it or hit it flush each time or that they have to swing hard with less club. The typical player who hits their 8 iron 150 at the range will always be short and off line when playing.


----------



## Lady Golf Pro

*Yardage Markers*

The only place I can think of where there was a 250 yard marker was on a course in Nova Scotia with a par 6 hole! That's right, par 6! Talk about a long hole to play! I imagine there are other courses out there with the same, definitely not the norm!

And Keiko, you're right, players new to the game aren't familiar with how far they can hit different clubs. Knowing what the markers mean might help them figure it out! We all had to learn.


----------



## 373

Keiko's advice is right on the money. I've spent a lot of time learning how far I carry, (fly), each club. I have a radar device that helps in that regard. 

Still, the habit we've developed is that we look at the front, middle and back distances the GPS gives us and always take the longer measurement. If the pin is on the front, I'll take the club I hit to the middle distance. If the pin is in the middle, I take the back distance. If the pin is on the back, I generally take the back distance because that should leave me in the middle of the green at the worst.

The point is, I'm still depending on hitting the ball well, but even though I've played for nearly 60 years both as an amateur and a professional, sometimes I don't. The #1 key to scoring well, for me, is hitting greens and using my putting to support me.

Even if people only knew how far they hit their 7 iron through wedges, they would be a lot better off.


----------



## keiko

Played today and came to #14, a 158 yd. par 3 from the back tees, tricky little hole with moguls, traps and water. 10-15 mph. wind, so I took a 7 instead of 8 and just made an easy smooth swing, nice draw hit 3 feet from the pin and took a little hop and stopped 6" from the hole.
Moral of the story, take one more club and swing smooooth and easy.



DennisM said:


> Keiko's advice is right on the money. I've spent a lot of time learning how far I carry, (fly), each club. I have a radar device that helps in that regard.
> 
> Still, the habit we've developed is that we look at the front, middle and back distances the GPS gives us and always take the longer measurement. If the pin is on the front, I'll take the club I hit to the middle distance. If the pin is in the middle, I take the back distance. If the pin is on the back, I generally take the back distance because that should leave me in the middle of the green at the worst.
> 
> The point is, I'm still depending on hitting the ball well, but even though I've played for nearly 60 years both as an amateur and a professional, sometimes I don't. The #1 key to scoring well, for me, is hitting greens and using my putting to support me.
> 
> Even if people only knew how far they hit their 7 iron through wedges, they would be a lot better off.


----------



## 373

I don't have a club I can hit 6" farther in cases like that. 

Nice shot!


----------



## keiko

ROFLMAO
Playing partner refused to give me the putt but I made it anyway.


----------



## 373

It reminds me of something though... One day, my regular partner said he would rather have a 5 foot putt for a birdie than a 2 foot putt. He feels like he can put a good stroke on a 5 foot putt, but feels really uncomfortable standing over something 2 feet long. His comfort zone might include 6 inch putts. I'll have to ask him.


----------

